# Cape San Blas fishing



## mdhall (May 10, 2010)

I'm heading down to Cape San Blas the first week in June on my honeymoon and I've got the okay from the soon-to-be-misses to bring my fishing pole. Is the surf fishing good there or are there other places that might be better for a shore caster? Any advice will be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## GONoob (May 10, 2010)

You can wade the bay side and fish for trout redfish, flounder, if you can cast to  the channel(17' deep) you can get some spanish. IIRC if your coming out of the marina its straight out.I was only able to find this lil channel with my FF and marked decent fish. 

Only surf fishing I did here was at night and we only caught sail cats.


----------



## Dawg Tired (May 10, 2010)

We Use to go down there every year ,Like GONoob said, we go to the state park on the bay side and wade out and catch plenty of trout, redfish, and flounder,Take plenty of bug spray them rascals try to tote you off on your way from the truck to the water. But we always had a blast.


----------



## mdhall (May 11, 2010)

Thanks. I don't know jack about salt water fishing, so I'm guessing here with topwater in the morning or cloudy days and a DOA shrimp under a popping cork during the day? Or maybe a chrome plug during the sun?


----------



## 4HAND (May 11, 2010)

Try a Gold Spoon for Reds. That's about my fav artificial lure for redfish.


----------



## Bighunt37 (May 11, 2010)

Tons of stingrays be careful if you go wading.  Also a great shark fishing spot


----------



## MudDucker (May 12, 2010)

Where Cape San Blas meets the St. Joe Peninsula, there is a place called the stump hole.  A lot of folks fish from the beach there and do very well.  You will know you are there from the pile of rocks they have placed there to keep mother nature from separating the Cape and Peninsula as she obviously wants to.


----------



## mdhall (May 12, 2010)

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## bukhuntr (May 13, 2010)

If you are going to be there for a week, rent two Kayaks for the duration.  The MRS can get some good exercise following you around.  I put in the bay, right across from the stump pile.  You will see the wooden picket fence, just walk your kayaks back (about 30 yards).  Take your bass rods and get set up for Trout and Redfish.  In 30 minutes last October, I caught 3 keeper trout, (15" Min), 2 18" flounder, and lost a keeper red right at the Kayak.  Takes a little getting used to, managing the rod, your fish, your kayak etc.  I fished in the surf all week and didn't catch anything.  The kayaks are really stable.  Get any bait from the Scallop Cove BP.  We love the Cape, but I fear it will soon be ruined.  Hopefully the oil doesn't get there by June.  We are headed to Steinhatchee in the AM for 3 days.


----------

